# Does USPS just suck or is it just me?



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow Post office has fudged me soo hard aint funny no more
Last week took them 3 days to send an over night package and they lost the package for 2 days with no tracking info at all go figure.
Now 3 out 5 package I sent to complete different people are MIA and tracking numbers not reading at all....
Holy crap does this just add to stress or what, client needed packages yesterday for event tomorrow and he will be outta luck.

Anyone else going through this to, I know one person from here I talk to said same but what is it around the country?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Anyone else going through this to, I know one person from here I talk to said same but what is it around the country?


Probably like any service or company that does a high volume of business, you're going to have some good employees and good days and bad employees who have bad days.

I've been using USPS to ship t-shirts for over 14 years and it's been very reliable. I can count on one hand the number of packages that have gotten lost.

For more time sensitive stuff, I'd suggest UPS or FedEx that has actual guaranteed delivery times and more robust tracking.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

USPS tracking numbers always suck. They have the packaged delivered before they ever update the website. Try UPS or FedEx next time, I have never had issues with either of them.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Issue with UPS/Fed Ex it would take way longer, I always had awesome results til this past onth where everything been messed up.
All I had had is ad clients and I tell the not to shoot messenger

Sorry for hard start Rodney been a long day of me having to yell at everyone


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

It is rare that I have a problem with USPS but it could just be the area and the employees working around here. Fedex I dont use often, but UPS we have had not problems with! And I like their tracking updates too -


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

We use UPS and USPS. I do have to say that we have had more problems with the USPS than UPS, not a bunch, just a few more. On the whole they still have been a decent service to use.


----------



## Rexx (Aug 13, 2009)

i use fedex for the bigger orders and my post office for smalls. I agree that the USPS tracking sucks but it works. I feel fedex is better than UPS.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

I do all my shipping with the USPS...never had an issue(knock on wood)

Inked


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Having moved around a lot and also shipped a lot of packages, they all suck but they don't all suck the same in the same places  What I mean is that in some cities I've lived, UPS was completely unreliable but move to another city and they were rock solid while FedEx was unreliable. Overall though, I've found USPS to be extremely reliable over the past fifteen-twenty years, prior to that, not so much. The local mail carriers vary a lot, some are fantastic, some terrible. 

We had the worst post office I've ever visited and I complained long and loud at every opportunity. Finally they must have overhauled it. I went in there a week before Christmas expecting long lines and chaos (which was the norm anyway) and there were new people working and no lines.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

USPS and FedEx are usually good around here.

I have had a few issues with UPS this past year that have cost me a bit...
First UPS delivered a package I sent to Maine to the wrong place, Then a package I was waiting for was delivered to house on the far side of town a few months ago, then and this is th one that is currently in progress... UPS claims to have delivered my new Ricoh gx7000 on my porch at the begining of December and I never received it... Still waiting to get the claim investigation completed... What a pain!!! I need my printer!!!

We had to pass a few nice sublimation orders to another printer so that are customers were taken care of... not fun.

Well better service this year... I hope!!!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Wormil said it. They all suck at some time. I have a personal package shipped to me from Macy's Department store and it shows delivered Jan. 20 but I do not have it. Turns out it was delivered to the wrong address and the home owner had been calling USPS about the incorrect delivery for 4 days straight and notified her mail carrier. Monday USPS finally goes to get the package and claims to have put it on the correct truck for delivery for Tuesday. Guess where those idiots sent the package???? back to the same address they picked it up from the day before. 

Now the problem stems from this..... Last June the Post office decided to change our street address because they claim too many streets with the same name was confusing and would cut down on lost mail and incorrect deliveries. Yeah right! I just wonder if the person that delivered the package the 1st time was the same one that delivered it the second time?


----------



## TurtleNick (Apr 5, 2007)

mrbigjack50 said:


> Last week took them 3 days to send an over night package and they lost the package for 2 days with no tracking info at all go figure.
> Now 3 out 5 package I sent to complete different people are MIA and tracking numbers not reading at all....


Nothing But POSITIVE EXPERIENCES w USPS! We Print Everything Online, Including 1st Class.
A Few Situations Where USPS Shines:
1) Overnite Saturday Deliveries - Mark for Pickup at Post Office To Get Earlier. Save A Lot Over UPS & FedEx
2) 1 & 2 T-Shirts Use USPS First Class w Delivery Confirmation.
3) Rural Package Delivery. UPS Has Significant Upcharge Adjustments on Monthly Bill if Residential is Classified as RURAL. U Don't Know Until U get the Monthly Statement!
4) Military APO/FPO Addresss
5) Overseas Shipments SURPRISINGLY INEXPENSIVE & PAPERWORK is Easier!

U Will Find USPS is Up To 50% Less in these Situations. USPS, UPS & FedEx All Have Their Strengths. Take the time to compare & Save Thousands $$$.

There ya go my 2 cents...


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

WillWork4TShirts said:


> Nothing But POSITIVE EXPERIENCES w USPS! We Print Everything Online, Including 1st Class.
> A Few Situations Where USPS Shines:
> 1) Overnite Saturday Deliveries - Mark for Pickup at Post Office To Get Earlier. Save A Lot Over UPS & FedEx
> 2) 1 & 2 T-Shirts Use USPS First Class w Delivery Confirmation.
> ...


Totally agree - USPS Click n Ship on-line is awesome. We have never had an issue in all the years dealing with them. The only catch is you have to be careful on overnight Express Mail. Not all places will actually get the package overnight. The web-site will show actual receipt date for express mail. 

Just as a warning/FYI - we just got stung by FedEx and now chasing down a someone who placed an order using their Fed Ex shipping number. Fed Ex does not check any account number prior to shipping. It is checked after the fact. If the number is not valid they go after the person who shipped the item not the person providing the bogus number. This leaves anyone wide open for fraud. We will never ship using a persons Fed Ex number in the future.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I use post office 90 percent of time as it faster and cheaper than UPS/Fed Ex 
But still got two large orders MIA, a third one finally got to client today sigh 2 still missing.
Over night Express is almost half cost of UPS or Fe ex but hasnt been very reliable lately


----------



## vovanovich (Jan 29, 2010)

*USPS EMS International – delayed and robbed my Parcels!*

I've been shipping with USPS EMS since January 2009. During 2009 I have shipped over 120 parcels to Ukraine using USPS EMS service. Everything worked perfectly; all parcels were delivered within 5-7 business days until the problems began in December 2009. Five of my parcels were delayed by over 30 days with 1 parcel Sent on December 2nd is still missing:
EH416861202US
These parcels were delivered with over 30 days delay:
EH416861180US
EB420206398US
EB977140953US
EB420206415US
Later - even worse. Half of the content of this parcel was stolen costing me over $1K loss:
EH415742518US
After that everything was stolen from my two more parcels - they arrived empty! (Another $$$$ loss): 
EB976061914US
EB977205994US
The recipients rejected these and they were returned back.
Further, this parcel was delayed by 3 weeks now:
EB976061809US
I have three more parcels delayed by other 2 weeks. 
Using my personal statistics, every 3rd parcel sent via EMS to Ukraine is either robbed, delayed, or else. 
Does anyone know what is going on and why the EMS delivery to Easter Europe countries is so unreliable?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yea I starting having issue in Dec to, before they were flawless


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

USPS tracking only shows when it is received at the destination Post Office not the customer. Have you ever seen a Post person with a scanner?


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

I request signature on receipt on packages I send or have sent here now...


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Uncle John said:


> USPS tracking only shows when it is received at the destination Post Office not the customer. Have you ever seen a Post person with a scanner?


Yes, our USPS delivery person drives up our long driveway when she has packages for us, and has a hand held scanner that she scans the packages with. I have stood by her vehicle many times in the last two years and watched her do it while she loads me up with packages (which I proceed to drop all over the place on my way up the front stairs).


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I use USPS for all of my shipping and have not had a problem. I use their Click & Ship online service and ALWAYS choose the "track & confirm" option. I get automatic e-mails sent everytime the package passes through a part of the USPS system, so I'm not sure why you guys are having tracking issues. I do know, however, that you can be fooled by thinking just because you use an EXPRESS package, that it will get there the next day. USPS DOES HAVE AREAS WHERE THEY DO NOT DO EXPRESS MAIL. You won't know that unless you check the availabilty on the website or ask the clerk. In those instances, I use Fed Ex.


----------



## Garage.Works (Sep 19, 2009)

iv used it for small items... but latley its been going down hill for some reason


----------



## sbeck55 (Mar 13, 2014)

USPS does suck, its not just you. My mailman has misdelivered 3 packages now to my address for supplies that I had ordered, most recently on Monday, and trying to get someone to help locate your missing/misdelivered package is a joke. Customer service never calls you back and I was told yesterday that the station managers and postmasters are at large. When I have approached my mailman with my tracking numbers and delivery confirmations, he appears clueless or says he never had it. Has anyone else had this problem and what do you do to make sure you get your small packages from USPS?


----------



## Garageprinterz (Jun 24, 2014)

Us-pos lost my ipad (unrelated) but I had insurance and tracking and they didn't require a signature so anyone could've taken it. &#55357;&#56865; 
They suck. Only good for snail mail and stamps. IMO


----------



## sbeck55 (Mar 13, 2014)

I totally agree. This is the third formal complaint. Is getting a P.O. Box a good idea? I know that UPS and FedEx won't deliver to them. Unfortunately, not having USPS deliver packages to me is going to shrink my options whenever I purchase something online on certain sites.


----------



## Garageprinterz (Jun 24, 2014)

My husband owned a fedex ground route. And since then, never had problems with packages. I agree with someone up top: use fedex or ups for important orders that are time restrained and the usps for the rest. I'm personally weary of sending anything over $25 for fear of them losing it again! Good luck!


----------



## sbeck55 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the great advice!


----------

